# PA Animal Neglect--Including Minis...



## SilverDollar (Oct 2, 2008)

This news story caught my eye since they mentioned miniature horses. Does anyone on the board live in this area? It's in Emmaus, Pennsylvania which looks to be near Allentown & Bethlehem. I'm just worried about the minis. Here's the headline and a link to the story.

Dozens of frozen carcasses found in Pa. kennel

By MICHAEL RUBINKAM

Associated Press Writer

Agents raided a kennel and discovered hundreds of animals crowded together in foul-smelling conditions and dozens of carcasses in a freezer, authorities said. Authorities removed 56 ailing dogs and cats for immediate medical attention after Wednesday's raid at the Almost Heaven Kennel in Upper Milford Township, said Elaine Skypala, program director for the Pennsylvania Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals. They were negotiating to take 100 more animals, she said.

Agents found a freezer containing 65 carasses. They also found up to 800 animals, including monkeys, *miniature horses *and turkeys, many of them living amid the stench of feces and decay.

Click below to read the rest of the article.

PA Miniature Horses included in Rescue


----------



## Gini (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you for letting us know. I'm sending a copy to another rescue in the area.

Gini


----------



## novachick (Oct 3, 2008)

I do live in the area, used to live right up the street and used to board my dogs there as well. I had already noticed the increase of flies and odor when I boarded them there about 3-4 years ago. That was the last time I boarded them there! I know they have been in trouble in the past with AKC, but I never imagined they had THAT many animals there! It's not that big of a property. How can you acquare THAT many animals????

I didn't realize until I saw the story that they had minis, I had only seen big horses there. I'm not sure if the minis were removed, I think I saw in a news article somewhere that the horses were not in bad shape, but I can't be sure of that.


----------

